# Brainstorm thread



## RangerWickett (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm just rambling here.

Lidda and Mialee meet The Portable Hole Full of Beer.

13 mini-pdfs of the Adventurer's Guide.

New beer rules.


----------



## genshou (Sep 7, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm just rambling here.
> 
> Lidda and Mialee meet The Portable Hole Full of Beer.
> 
> ...



Just reading this makes me think of said portable hole and sticking my head in.  Maybe Lidda and Mialee will come join me for a spell.  Come over and pull me out when you get more ideas. 

This Adventurer's Guide brainstorm seems promising and I desire to learn more


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 7, 2005)

Some single wicked screw-with-you spells, like;

A spell to cause an enclosed space (bottles, chests, sacks, portible holes, etc) to slowly fill with some sort of comsumable food or drink. (So the portible hole would actually fill with beer, the chest with rotissery chickens, the sack with steak sauce, etc.);

A spell that causes all spells cast immeaditly afterwards (for a duration in rounds equal to the caster's level) to function as wild magic;

A spell that causes people's food to attack them in surprising but not really deadly ways;

A spell that causes people's food to start singing, until it is eaten;

A spell the randomly summons monkey's.

All this food stuf... I'm on diet. My butt had grown huge and I'm trying to shrink it down.


----------



## genshou (Sep 7, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> A spell that causes people's food to start singing, until it is eaten;
> 
> A spell the randomly summons monkey's.



Haha!  I could just imagine the sorts of songs that turkey leg would hop up and start singing!  "It had to be you..."  Aaaah!  Run!  The feast has been possessed by the spirit of Frankie!

Spells that randomly summon monkeys have long been a staple of my old gaming group.  Seeing this in print would just make my heart melt for the kind people at E.N. Publishing.  Warm fuzzies all over.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 12, 2005)

Spells that turn blood into beer, but does not kill the target, their wounds just get foamy and tempting to alcoholics.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Sep 14, 2005)

That settles it, then. I anticipate high demand for next April's E.N. Arsenal: Comestibles.

j/k... unless...


----------



## genshou (Sep 14, 2005)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> That settles it, then. I anticipate high demand for next April's E.N. Arsenal: Comestibles.
> 
> j/k... unless...



All I can say is that there had darn well better be an entire chapter devoted to lasagna, for the Garfield fans...


----------

